# Brochures, Manuals and Documentation



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have just put together a web site containing loads of past brochures for Skylines. I will be adding the workshop manuals soon. It should grow into a great central reference point for everyone to use free of charge.

Nissan Skyline and GTR Brochures, Manuals and Documents

If you have anything worthy of being added to the site please contact me and I will get it on.

Jeff


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

just been on the site. Top man jeff i will be downloading one tomorrow.

And if anyone does have an original brochure they want to sell pm me as it would be great to have one with my 32 GTr which is going to be finished soon (I hope)
It will be taken back to 100% original spec as it came out the factory.

And yes I do know they are extremely rare


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

WOW nice :clap:

A big thanks to the guys that made this possible!

Most certainly a disc to be saved and put away in bank box!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great upload :clap:

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish I could read japanese! Just downloaded the R32 GTR brochure. Would love to see what it says!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent site:thumbsup:


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

top man, been looking for this for a long time for my v-spec II, thank you


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks great to have them on file.....next step is a printed version..


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

top man ludders :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lots of new stuff has been added in the last few days!


.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey thanks Ludders excellent stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ludders your are a legend top work!!!!


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for the upload


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone buy Ludders a beer!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Nissan Skyline and GTR Brochures, Manuals and Documents
> ...


Well done Jeff:thumbsup: Great to be able to find it all in one place.

I have a load of Apexi manuals in PDF format if you think they would be useful?

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

thanks


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

absolutley awsome!

well done


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

superb !


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

This should be a sticky. Took me ages to find again! Great work. Many thanks.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*wow*

nice find.i missed this first time around:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just sent alot of GT-R 34 ones to GTRCOOK on here


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

matty32 said:


> just sent alot of GT-R 34 ones to GTRCOOK on here


can you get original copies of those ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are all original versions i supplied

from nismo option manual to the dealer booklet (hard bound book) etc


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

can you PM prices for dealer and Nissan booklets for 99 V-spec


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

For about 5 booklets your looking at £150 shipped


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

is that in terms of 5 of the same or 5 seperate books ??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are all different


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

ok ill take a set


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Top notch fella. :bowdown1:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Thankyou Jeff. 

Very usefull. Maybe get one of them ' Paypal Donate' buttons added to teh site Jeff? Im one for donating to sites that help me out. 

Paying out for servers is not cheap to host the websites. Dont think a lot of people understand that your paying out of your own pocket each month for no return.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Paul Creed* is very well worth talking to about this. He also holds the GTROC's picture archive so maybe we could put that online with some search options?


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

The link no longer works.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

that looks interesting not sure how i missed this, guess i was in the R35 bubble.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Idrees said:


> The link no longer works.


Things have been moved. Try this Skyline Service Manuals and Information

What is it you are looking for?


.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I am looking for the original GTR brochure for the 2009 model. I've checked all the usual places to no avail.


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you for uploading the GTR manuals these will be extremely useful.
Many Thanks 
Ian


----------



## mattr34 (Jan 27, 2014)

cant get any joy out of any of the links in this thread, looking for japanese bnr34 workshop manual


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

It was originally posted in 2004!


----------



## mattr34 (Jan 27, 2014)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> It was originally posted in 2004!


most recent post 2018, stating thanks for uploading manuals ,which would suggest everything was still accessible just 2 years ago.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

mattr34 said:


> most recent post 2018, stating thanks for uploading manuals ,which would suggest everything was still accessible just 2 years ago.


The original poster stated in 2016 the service had moved & obviously since then the links have changed again or been deleted.

Have you tried GOOGLE?
Quick search I found this :



https://www.andysautosport.com/images/vehicle_specs/R34_service_man.pdf


----------



## mattr34 (Jan 27, 2014)

yes extensive search on google, everything still available is service manual which doesnt cover gtr, or service supplement that covers some gtr stuff but not thorough.

all google results for japanese workshop manual point to here or sau, but no links work on any of the results 



SPEED MERCHANT said:


> The original poster stated in 2016 the service had moved & obviously since then the links have changed again or been deleted.
> 
> Have you tried GOOGLE?
> Quick search I found this :
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mattr34 I still have all of the files. PM with your email address and I will send it over.
Cheers
Ludders


----------



## mattr34 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ludders said:


> mattr34 I still have all of the files. PM with your email address and I will send it over.
> Cheers
> Ludders


message sent mate


----------

